# Roxie gets a hair cut



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Till now I havent trimmed Roxie apart from a little shapping at the rear, but im was getting impatiant waiting for someone to show me how to trim her properly for show.
so here is my attampt at a puppy trim with very light scissoring on the jacket area, no trimming done on bottoms of rear legs or any on the front, no top not scissoring, i did take ends off the neck area.
before, fluff dry, and after


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I think she looks great! I love that trim.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she's looking good- ...... would be nice if someone CC'd it so we could learn. I'm thinknig of this clip for the new pup... (cuz apparently i don't like plain jane clips)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooo, well done! _Nicely_ done too!!!!

Do you want critiques? If so, what trim are you going for exactly?? The 'junior lion' style, or a puppy trim, or something else? It *looks* like you're going for the junior lion with a separate jacket and 'pants' look, but all scissored (ie no shaved butt like the continental clip), correct???

Ok, so about the main thing I'd tweak about the groom is to fix up the definition between the jacket and the pants. I LOVE the nicely scissored butt, but it needs to go right up to the jacket, and have a more definite jacket coming out of the body. Think of how the continental has a jacket that comes almost straight out from the shaved butt (though it's 'rounded' of course, I mean it sorta 'sits' on the body, rather than blends gradually in) THAT is what you need to try and pull off with this look too, if that's what you're going for. And to do that, I'd be moving the line of the jacket forwards along the body a bit. there's a very slight 'hump' where the jacket slopes down to the pants; I'd be taking that hump right out and setting the jacket line in there...

I've attached my tweaking. I also took more off the front of the front leg and a teeny bit from the elbow just to straighten the front leg a touch more too. Obviously standing properly stacked with his head up might change the look a bit too, and more neck hair will get the jacket looking better, but it does look good, honest!!

Hmm, and if you're not going for the junior lion trim, then you can throw my critique out the window! LOL!

I love doing this sorta thing, especially cos right now I'm planning on growing Paris into this! hehe


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

the trim im trying to get is called the Scandinavian lion trim (I Think)
Where the rear blends into the jacket, the trim your describing is in england called either puppy pants or second puppy or just scandinavian trim?

I have google trims but they vary in name so much.

I took a few ends off the top of the jacket as they were just wispy and brown, 
front legs i havent touched yet, in the before pic i was starting to do the jacket as you descibed but prefered the blended look.
Critiques always welcome,
if you can find a pic of the trim im trying for great as i cant seem to get a definate answer as to the name.
i havee added a few more pics
thanks Bec


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the scandinavian lion/scandinavian T/scandinavian junior/junior lion/puppy lion/scandinavian puppy/second puppy trim (and countless other names!) are all pretty much the same from what I've seen, and they don't blend into the pants really? They have a big jacket & neck hair, and the pants. The reason they don't look so definite sometimes, I think is because the length of the neck hair doesn't make it look like a jacket so much as just really long neck hair! lol.

Here's about the closest I can find to not having it too defined between jacket and pants:







But with any less definition and it'd be verging on being like the 'modern' trim rather than anything else...

Annnnnyway, so if you want a blended look you'll have to take the jacket way down more to be able to blend it into the pants better, or at least blend forwards further as the jacket comes too far back on the body and makes him look off balance. Note how the above pic the jacket is way up around the ribs? Try bringing Roxie's jacket forward a bit too, even if you still want to keep it blended somewhat, it'll look better if it's all moved forwards a bit.

Front legs definitely need more off. Mainly the front and possibly the side s abit to tighten them up and in turn tighten up the jacket where they 'join'. You want to leave lots of hair on the backs of the front legs, but make sure they're straight columns too still so you might need to take some off the elbows (elbows always need some taken off! LOL) It'll also help his legs look longer if they're not as 'heavy' with hair too. Back legs are good though, just need the cuffs done to make them look great really!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Roxie does look great - I imagine this is not an easy trim to do. I would love to see this on Olie or Suri. Here are a few I found on the net. Not sure how "great" they are but it does show the jacket shorter as well as the front legs.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats it the top pic, thats what i was trying to do.
she still has lots of puppy coat thats why i took a bit off the jacket.
how long does the coat change take?
maybe in a week or so i will do her again but do the legs as well.
Thanks for you advice will try and remember.
Bec


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the top pic is the same trim as the other pics, just a view from slightly more behind the dog so you don't see the definition as much


----------

